# lots of Dish receivers at UPS store



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

I went to send a package at the local UPS store and noticed there were 4, yes 4, dish receiver/dvr boxes in OUTGOING area. I asked the clerk why so many, he said 4 was nothing, there are usually more. He went on to say they ship out a ton of them every month.

This is no surprise to me, but it interesting to see! 

I know in the year we had Dish we had to swap out 3 receivers! Does GM own part of Dish now?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

bcas400e said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to send a package at the local UPS store and noticed there were 4, yes 4, dish receiver/dvr boxes in OUTGOING area. I asked the clerk why so many, he said 4 was nothing, there are usually more. He went on to say they ship out a ton of them every month.
> 
> ...


 No GM is still involved with Directv. Found On Road Dead (FORD) would seem more like the partner for Charlie.:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They could be trade ins for the $200 rebate or simple returns for $25 credit. E* has been collecting old receivers lately.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yep, we are in the middle of a mpeg 4 switch out from mpeg 2. Hd receivers are the first to go. Not to mention the normal receiver failures that they have to send back .


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

yeah,

most likely failures, they seem to have poorly designed equipment.



Mike D-CO5 said:


> Yep, we are in the middle of a mpeg 4 switch out from mpeg 2. Hd receivers are the first to go. Not to mention the normal receiver failures that they have to send back .


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

So far, none of my Dish equipment has had a component failure.

I think the 510 I currently have is the 5th one they sent in 7 months, but that is because the tecks tried to correct a software problem by replacing the 510.

Dish can track what their repair department finds when they run diagnostics on returned units.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I've shipped back two Dish receivers now via UPS. Neither one had a failure, they were replaced by HD receivers. Maybe all those boxes at UPS are an indication of how well HDTV is catching on in the US now.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I just sold my extra 301 through ebay...maybe mine was passing through


----------

